# IPv4 = Local / IPv6 = Limited / Wireless Router = "Local only"



## Chris deMaagd (Sep 14, 2009)

We're having a problem with--well, we're not sure whether it's with our router or whether it's with Windows Vista. But on both my wife's laptop and mine, whenever we try to log on to the Internet via our wireless router, we are told (by our computer? by the router?) that our IPv4 connectivity is "Local," while our IPv6 connective is "Limited". Is there anything we can do about this? 

This affects both her computer (an HP Pavilion Entertainment PC) and mine (a LeNovo ThinkPad), both of which are running Windows Vista.

Or maybe it's our wireless router (a LinkSys Compact Wireless-G / model no. WRT54GC) (I'm going to cross-post this message at a wireless router forum, if there is one). *That* crapped out last week and we can't get it to work; while both of our laptops recognize it and connect to it, it keeps telling us that its access is "Local Only". I am as yet unable to change this; I don't know why. Any ideas why?

Hope to hear from someone soon; thanks.

-CEdM


----------

